# Principito - A Cigar that stimulates all your senses.



## NavalSmoker

Ok before anyone tears into me for not knowing that the Principito Cigars mentioned in the latest episode of White Collar aren't real, I already did a bit of research and found out that they weren't. But the question I have for you is this, are there any cigars out there that would match the description given of the Principito by one of the main characters from that show.

"Have you ever had a Principito, they are the reason that we have five senses. Light one up and tell me it doesn't sing."

I have smoked a few Monte Cristos, Partagas, and several other brands here and there. Though the Partagas 2012 Anniversary edition and the Monte Cristos 2012 Anniversary Edition have by far been my favorites. I have also found that I prefer Dominican over Cuban, though I have to admit that my relative inexperience with cigars might be the reason for that preference.

Well thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give.

NavalSmoker


----------



## carolinacigars

I am with you, man. I thought those Principitos were bogus, but had to check just to make sure they weren't some obscure Cuban brand from the 50s or whatever. In answer to your question, I think the Monte Cristo 75th Anniversary was the one for me.


----------



## Suzza

Everyone will have a different answer for this as everyone's tastes are different.

For me it was the Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig. I wanted to eat it. Though the last time I had one was 2 years ago so who knows how it would be if I sparked one up today. Tastes change and memories exaggerate.


----------



## floridiancigar

what are your opinions with cognac infused cigars, and in the us, mainly florida, how much could they go for?


----------



## Darbin

Newcomer but long time smoker... Found a similar cigar called the El Principio, which is a pre-embargo cigar listed on the following site
(website URL edited out) Not sure if it's a hit or miss but I'd sure like to try one out.

May your smoke be endless.

*Moderator Edit:* Newly registered members are not allowed to post links. Skirting the issue by putting spaces in the URL is not allowed either. In fact, it shows a clear intent to violate forum rules. We also do not discuss Cuban cigars outside of our "Habanos" sub-forum, which requires tenure to post in.

Want to start over and try to get off on the right foot instead? Read the forum rules found in stickies in the following section and plan to follow them http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-puffers-introduction-forum/

That's also the place to post an introduction @*Darbin*. That is a much better way to create a good first impression than resurrecting a dead thread while violating not just one, but two of our most strictly enforced rules on your very first post!

Thank you,
Puff Moderating Team


----------



## LeatherNeck

@NavalSmoker, it may be a good idea for to make an intro as well. Then come back here and ask away. Thanks


----------



## Del Fuego

LeatherNeck said:


> @NavalSmoker, it may be a good idea for to make an intro as well. Then come back here and ask away. Thanks


The thread is from 2013

He aint comin back....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Del Fuego said:


> The thread is from 2013
> 
> He aint comin back....


&#128077; One and done!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Oops, my phone doesn't show the dates. Sorry, I'll go climb back in my hole......


----------



## LeatherNeck

Someone needs to do some housekeeping. Six months no activity you're outta here. My 2 cents


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> Someone needs to do some housekeeping. Six months no activity you're outta here. My 2 cents


Doesn't work that way.

Links, clicks, search engine indexing... these are a few of our host's favorite things! That's what makes it worth their while to provide us with a nice comfy forum free of charge.


----------



## Cigary

curmudgeonista said:


> Doesn't work that way.
> 
> Links, clicks, search engine indexing... these are a few of our host's favorite things! That's what makes it worth their while to provide us with a nice comfy forum free of charge.


Yep....that's why the rope is free and they make the noose....next!:vs_cool:


----------

